# Little house in the prairie (LINK) full video



## sunny91 (Apr 16, 2005)

regards,

sunny91

http://variatee.vara.nl/kopspijkers/playerpage.jsp?filmID=115971

for the total video of the little house in the prairie..


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 16, 2005)

GREAT!


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

You guys know what the man is saying (i know coz its dutch \/). This is so funny! The man who lives there, is complaining about the TGV's (the high speed train) noise.. And at the same time you can see that 76 fly over with an tremendous noise.. SO funny!!


----------

